# Warranty: I Dropped My Laptop - Any Coverage?



## Amie (Jan 21, 2012)

I will be honest, it was my fault. I dropped my MacBook Air (luckily it was in my computer bag) on a hard tiled floor. It hit on the bottom corner with a big "CLANG!" Now the back/bottom corner of the cover is dented. It still works fine, no major damage, but it really bothers me because I just bought it a few months ago. I also purchased the extended 3-year Apple Warranty Care Plan. Does this, by any chance, cover such circumstances? Can they replace the cover or at least pop out the dent for free?

I'm so bummed out.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2012)

The AppleCare agreement does not normally cover accidental, or cosmetic damage. You can review your agreement here: http://images.apple.com/legal/applecare/docs/081811_APP_English_NA_v5.4.pdf
scroll down to section 4.1.ii, and v.
You can always call AppleCare, or take your MBA into an Apple Store. I have heard of Apple making one-time exceptions to this - so it doesn't hurt to ask. I just don't want to give you any encouragement that you will be successful - but Apple makes the final decision about this.
There may be other options that you could check out, such as homeowners (or renter's) insurance - or repair/replacement options if you purchased through a credit card. You would contact your credit card provider for that possibility.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have Home or some kind of Insurance, check with your representative. It might be covered for accidental coverage for your stuff, maybe.


----------



## djackmac (Jan 22, 2012)

As a tech at an Apple authorized service provider, there is nothing we could do. Your best bet is to try the Apple store. Sometimes they can "bend" the rules under certain circumstances. Possibly like a one time exception like Delta was talking about (although I've never heard of anyone successful with that method on a damaged unit unless it was under really special circumstances). They or we would normally have to charge to fix it and then the Applecare would be reinstated after it's fixed. But it is essentially an entire clamshell replacement without exchange on the part since its damaged which means pricey. .


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 22, 2012)

I've found that showing a little of my leg worked wonders... er, wait, what?

Your best bet is to use as little incriminating dialog as possible -- instead of, "I dropped..." and "...by accident..." you should say, "The MacBook fell..." and "...landed and dented the corner..." and things like that.  Not lying, per say, but it puts the responsibility of details and the like on the person listening to you, without you offering them up first.  Kind of like pleading the 5th.

Apple has been known to replace "accidental" damage under warranty, and if you don't get satisfaction at one Apple Store, try another, or try the same one on a different day when a different manager may be working.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2012)

Also be friendly and polite when asking - it works much better than being the angry, outrageous customer I see some people try (hint: the angry customer does not get stuff for free, the polite one has a better chance). Really sad and desperate might work too, as long as it's not angry or threatening. If you're a girl, you can also cry (if the genius is a guy) if needed.


----------



## Amie (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, here we go...

Lie.
Show some skin.
Be nice.
Cry a little.
Manipulate words.
Show some more skin.
Shed some more tears.

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 25, 2012)

If you can make this face:







and wear a miniskirt, you are in.







Always willing to help advance feminine causes. . . .

--J. "Make Me a Sammich!" D.


----------



## Amie (Jan 25, 2012)

LMAO!

Here's your sammich...


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 28, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your macbook air, Amie.
I hope they replace it for you! Did you get the 11" or the 13"?

I played around with the 11" model at Fry's Electronics the other day and now 
I am craving one really bad - a very awesome little machine for sure.


----------



## Amie (Feb 29, 2012)

g/re/p said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your macbook air, Amie.
> I hope they replace it for you! Did you get the 11" or the 13"?
> 
> I played around with the 11" model at Fry's Electronics the other day and now
> I am craving one really bad - a very awesome little machine for sure.



Hi! I got the 11 inch. I ended up not even bothering to take it to the Apple store because I took a pair of needle-nose pliers and wrap the tips in a cloth and was able to get most of the dent out. It's not even noticeable at all now - unless you know exactly where to look for it, and even then it's really tiny! 

I am just thankful because it could have been a LOT worse! They must be made pretty solid because it hit the hard tile floor with a LOUD BANG! 

Good luck if you decide to buy one! It IS very awesome, yes! I love mine a LOT.


----------

